# bird medical terms



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

very useful resource

http://www.avianweb.com/avianmedicalterms.html

http://www.avianweb.com/chickendiseases.html#


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

interesting links, cheers.


----------

